# Opening Day SPSP



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Left SP and just checked in at Anglers my 41" (40.5" w/o pinching the tail)..I'll post pic/video later when I figure it out..


----------



## Penn626 (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice! I saw the catch.... I was the one who lost one right in front of my nose.... Urrr!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice!!! I made the mistake of going to plo, bad choice!!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Nothing going on at PLO?


----------



## gogorome (May 22, 2009)

Nice.. I thought it would be a hog pt report..


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

Nice catch... and a citation to boot!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

HuskyMD said:


> Nothing going on at PLO?


Probably after I left;-)


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Here it is..Video got deleted by mistake while trying to delete duplicate photos


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Penn626 said:


> Nice! I saw the catch.... I was the one who lost one right in front of my nose.... Urrr!


-That suk'd..we felt your pain..but learn from it to never drop the rod tip..


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

1obxnut said:


> Here it is..Video got deleted by mistake while trying to delete duplicate photos
> 
> View attachment 15059


Awesome catch! What time did you get her? What tide?


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

12:35pm-ish? low-outgoing tide..strong left to right current..threw out 6oz with a 7/0 eagle claw circle with 1 whole BW.


----------



## mungk (Jul 11, 2013)

Awesome catch man. Was it crazy at SP? Last year it was crossed lines galore. Didn't wanna deal with the headache this year, but seems like it was worth the trip for you.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

1obxnut said:


> 12:35pm-ish? low-outgoing tide..strong left to right current..threw out 6oz with a 7/0 eagle claw circle with 1 whole BW.


Great info., thanks man!

Enjoy your many filets!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

1obxnut said:


> 12:35pm-ish? low-outgoing tide..strong left to right current..threw out 6oz with a 7/0 eagle claw circle with 1 whole BW.


Very nice fish and some good eating coming up. As many of us have agreed in an earlier posts that the out going tide is the most productive. Congrats on your citation fish.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

Nice fish! Nothing better then a trophy fish off the surf


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Nice fish Cris. You should thank CT!!! LOL!!


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

TunaFish said:


> Nice fish Cris. You should thank CT!!! LOL!!


whats up Pete! LOL..yeah..I was actually scouting an area in Solomons (bay side) at 6am, but it turned out to be private property..so I drove back up with BWs from Tackle box..


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Cris, doing fine just hanging in there. I wish I was north instead of Goose Creek.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Was she full of eggs?


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Beautiful fish! Must have been a great thrill. Did anyone else catch anything? Thanks for the report.


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

i was there around 5pm til around 10pm. saw a handful of unders being caught.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

Saw this on Anglers facebook page


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I love the stranglers photo. Good catch Grisada.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

kurazy kracka said:


> Was she full of eggs?


Picture looks like a pre-spawn fish.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Big Rad said:


> Picture looks like a pre-spawn fish.


couldn't tell from my phone.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I think the cold weather has delayed the spawn a bit. The almost keeper I C&R'ed yesterday had a big belly and was heavy for its length.


----------



## Rdatreefrog (Apr 28, 2014)

Awesome
catch.


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

AtlantaKing said:


> I think the cold weather has delayed the spawn a bit. The almost keeper I C&R'ed yesterday had a big belly and was heavy for its length.


yeah..1 or 2 weeks..the roe was under-developed(undeveloped..whichever) and weighed 2 lbs 12oz...NOTHING was in its stomach(the small intestine had what looked like grey apple sauce..). It had some fat to it though (belly meat was 1/2" thick).. I couldn't find my Berkeley Digi-Scale, so I used a Bogagrip 30..and it came in at 29lbs (+/- .5 pound)..


----------



## mainevent (Oct 21, 2013)

When you use a whole or even half bloodwoorm, how do you guys put it on the hook? Do you thread it or hook it wacky style?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

mainevent said:


> When you use a whole or even half bloodwoorm, how do you guys put it on the hook? Do you thread it or hook it wacky style?


This is a great question and one I haven't seen anyone ask. I always use whole blood for rock. I start by threading until the head reached the eye of the hook then I wacky the rest leaving about 1/4" free past the point. I also use this method with night crawlers fishing for catfish & walleyes. It works for me.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

^i do the same. 

I heard someone out there Saturday couldnt cast for **** and ended up getting hit lol


----------



## Hooked4Life (May 30, 2014)

kurazy kracka said:


> I heard someone out there Saturday couldnt cast for **** and ended up getting hit lol


Nope, I didn't catch anything lol


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

kurazy kracka said:


> ^i do the same.
> 
> I heard someone out there Saturday couldnt cast for **** and ended up getting hit lol


On Sunday, I fished somewhere else around the middle bay region and caught a 27 incher casting about 30 yards from shore on my secret lure. A 39 incher was landed from about 45 yards out........ you never know


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

last sat and sun casted pretty far somewhere from mid without much nibbles.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

bluefish1928 said:


> On Sunday, I fished somewhere else around the middle bay region and caught a 27 incher casting about 30 yards from shore on my secret lure. A 39 incher was landed from about 45 yards out........ you never know


OK Bluefish, give it up. What's the "secret lure"?
Noticed, not many guys fishing artificials for Rock in the bay, except for maybe over @ KN.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

haha by hit i mean literally, someone punched the dude who couldn't cast.


----------



## Got 'em (May 13, 2009)

kurazy kracka said:


> haha by hit i mean literally, someone punched the dude who couldn't cast.


LOL!

atleast teach the guy how to cast then hit him


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

kurazy kracka said:


> haha by hit i mean literally, someone punched the dude who couldn't cast.




LOL! 2 Grown ass mens fighting over fishing its was entertaining.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

CaliYellowtail said:


> OK Bluefish, give it up. What's the "secret lure"?
> Noticed, not many guys fishing artificials for Rock in the bay, except for maybe over @ KN.


I am open to do bloodworming on the bottom until the perch show up. However, it is so much cheaper to use lures in the long run. It is a secret!


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

Got to cast far, at least 75 yards to hit that drop


----------

